# Need some Army Choice Help....Tomb Kings



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok so im debating replacing one of my two necro sphinx's with another cool looking model so im torn between the following choices.

-6 Ushabti with great weapons (they looks so bad ass...i know they are kinda crap thought)

-3 Sepulchral Stalkers

Or should i just keep the sphinx? I am really like the Ushabti though look wise and for the fact no one excepts them to be played, So they might draw all the enemy fire well my other units move into position :wink:


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Personally I think Ushabti are a little underrated. Yeah they're not as powerful as the new constructs but they can be quite useful if used correctly. On the other hand, the Stalkers are my favorite of the new models, both in terms of looks and use on the field.

Ultimately both could be useful to your army. The Stalkers are ideal warmachine-killers while the Ushabti are great for supporting units and blocking the enemy from directly attacking more vital units, ie the Heirophant. I watched one game recently were a TK player faced a Skaven player. The Skaven player tried to get his Doomwheel to attack the Heirophant's unit but instead found his Wheel getting stopped by six Ushabti for several turns until it was brought down by Ushabti and a couple other units. Sure the TK player lost half of his Ushabti but loss was worth it in the end as the Wheel would have crushed his skeletons and his Heirophant.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Personally I think Ushabti are a little underrated. Yeah they're not as powerful as the new constructs but they can be quite useful if used correctly. On the other hand, the Stalkers are my favorite of the new models, both in terms of looks and use on the field.
> 
> Ultimately both could be useful to your army. The Stalkers are ideal warmachine-killers while the Ushabti are great for supporting units and blocking the enemy from directly attacking more vital units, ie the Heirophant. I watched one game recently were a TK player faced a Skaven player. The Skaven player tried to get his Doomwheel to attack the Heirophant's unit but instead found his Wheel getting stopped by six Ushabti for several turns until it was brought down by Ushabti and a couple other units. Sure the TK player lost half of his Ushabti but loss was worth it in the end as the Wheel would have crushed his skeletons and his Heirophant.


Ya i was thinking the same thing to use them as a Guard unit for my heirophant and Casket  Plus anything trying to flank gets a friendly giant pissed off monster unit in its face


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stalkers work well as War Machine Hunters, but I much prefer Tomb Scorpions for that job. The Killing Blow and Poisoned Attacks just does it for me. Plus, it's coming out in resin. 

Ushabti - no denying, they suck ass now they've got great weapons and not S6. If you want a decent Construct, can't go much further than a Hierotitan.

Out of your two options, the Stalkers. It's only one box as well, so cheaper. I find Monstrous Infantry are for 10 model + jobs. Against determined flanking forces, 6 won't stand up to much. 18 wounds can easily be put on, when including the crumble and wounds done over the course of the game.

War Machine hunting comes, as said in Necrosphinx, Stalkers, Tomb Scorpions, and a Cloak of the Sands Prince.


----------

